# Cummins Onan evap canister



## Brandt (Oct 10, 2020)

Installing a gas Evap Onan on my trailer. The only two Delphi evap cannisters speced by Onan are no longer made, Cummins is no help, the gennie dealer is no help, and Delphi customer service is no help. Anyone has a gas Onan on their toy hauler and can give me a part number and manufacturer off their evap carbon canister?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so exact model number and serial number of the onan?
maybe a pix?


----------



## Brandt (Oct 10, 2020)

iowagold said:


> so exact model number and serial number of the onan?
> maybe a pix?











Here’s the info


----------



## Brandt (Oct 10, 2020)

Brandt said:


> View attachment 9034
> 
> Here’s the info


Going to use a 15 gallon fuel tank


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so you are looking for an evap can for an external fuel tank?
if so...
just go to the junk yard and get one for cheap.

or are you replacing an bad oem evap?
think lawn mower evap can for a low cost unit if new.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Brandt said:


> can give me a part number and manufacturer off their evap carbon canister?


Onans are among the best documented generators...
4KY-6747R
KY Spec R - See page 30 of the parts manual for the evap system.

Owners Manual: https://www.norwall.com/product_pdfs/229_ky_spec_p_r_om_2_2018.pdf
Service Manual: https://www.ltvforum.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=hdjqj1ousv0m9t27g2o284bush&action=media;sa=media;in=137
Parts Manual: https://www.rvpartfinder.com/Repair...it=Parts+Manual+2016&submit=Parts+Manual+2016


----------



## Brandt (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks


----------

